# kldload i915kms screen goes black



## patmaddox (Dec 6, 2022)

I have a newly-built system with an ASUS Prime Z590M-Plus and Intel 10900k with onboard graphics (UHD 630, according to intel).

I specifically chose a 10th gen processor because I believed it was well-supported by 13.1+. Unfortunately I can’t even install 13.1.

I have successfully installed FreeBSD-14.0-CURRENT-amd64-20221201-d1f3abc89250-259495.

When I run `kldload i915kms`, the screen just goes black.

I have never used graphics before on FreeBSD, so I’m not sure where to begin diagnosing. I did as much research as I could upfront, but have run into this obstacle.

I’ll be content to run 14.0-CURRENT if necessary because I can still create 13.1 jails.

Does anyone have suggestions for successfully loading the graphics driver?


----------



## patmaddox (Dec 6, 2022)

Here's some log messages when I try to kldload i915kms: https://gist.github.com/patmaddox/1a2b7bb8769cf1251beb514a9646a69e


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2022)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

